# What is your favourite bodypart to train?



## Badboyzlat

*What is your favourite bodypart to train?*​
Neck40.74%Traps152.78%Shoulders9116.85%Chest17632.59%Triceps519.44%Biceps458.33%Forearm50.93%Abs50.93%Quads6311.67%Lats305.56%Middle Back346.30%Lower Back101.85%Glutes40.74%Hamstrings40.74%Calves30.56%


----------



## Badboyzlat

For me I love to train my forearms. What about you guys?


----------



## Bulldozer

Legs.

Yes im mad.


----------



## Badboyzlat

I used to love training my legs until I fell backwards when I was squatting. Was lucky it didnt crash through the ceiling!!


----------



## jjb1

i like back seem to get good mind set there followed by chest because the pumps seem better for me

i like legs but i dont enjoy them as much as other parts as i usally feel quite sick and not very chatty to my partner ...


----------



## tony 33

i like shoulders:lift:.love the feel of them after,closely followed by back,makes me feel powerful after a good working..


----------



## Slamdog

For me its Quads....

If my legs ache when I leave the gym it means I have had a proper workout.


----------



## Guest

legs not while i do them or right after because i always throw up after training them but because the mark of real training is doing 20 rep widow maker squats nuff said!


----------



## Glyneth

quads for me, love training them hard so the next day i have trouble walking


----------



## Badboyzlat

Same, absolutely love that feeling where you cant walk up the stairs to get back to the changing rooms.


----------



## Captain Hero

I love training legs and back


----------



## imworkingonit

Gotta be legs for me...only trouble is I can't eat for hours afterwards because of the IAP needed for heavy squats. I also like training my back too.


----------



## ah24

Lats for me.....worst is chest


----------



## genesis

penis


----------



## NeilpWest

biceps for me love it


----------



## brandon1

triceps for me


----------



## j.m.

Biceps for me, dont know why I just enjoy it lol.


----------



## gym rat

has to be chest, love the pump i get from incline smith machine press on a wide grip


----------



## Coop

Triceps, they just seem to respond well.


----------



## paulo

back,chins etc as its my strongest part


----------



## stocky24

lats for me


----------



## Magic Torch

Fook me I never knew there were that many body parts! lol

Delts and Triceps


----------



## Spangle1187

Back and biceps!


----------



## mickus

Delts then traps


----------



## Pip1436114538

Cap said:


> I love training legs and back


There isnt a love to train 'mouth' option for this dude...lol!


----------



## Captain Hero

Pip said:


> There isnt a love to train 'mouth' option for this dude...lol!


lol :blowme:


----------



## Pip1436114538

lol


----------



## Greyphantom

Back.. all of it, but I could only put lats... love it because it feels sooo good... well I like the others too but back for some reason tops them...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

shoulders as i love pressing what some use to db bench


----------



## MXMAD

Chest

I love bench pressing


----------



## donggle

Chest for me. Close second is forearms though. I love the pump you get from it. A bit embarrasing though when your struggling to push out the last rep of a reverse dumbell curl 4x8 set with only 14kg.


----------



## Davo

i probably say neck closely followed by traps


----------



## Tall

I like to train my guns... Kidding.

Legs init.


----------



## Mack

Incredible Bulk said:


> shoulders as i love pressing what some use to db bench


yeah on the rare ocassion that happens I agree!


----------



## X Adam X

I like training my Delts and Triceps.:lift:


----------



## dmcc

Legs, legs, legs. Then some more legs.

I don't actually don't like training arms much - my arms pump up really quick and it seems to take forever getting through even just a few sets. Must be working, though!


----------



## jodes

Chest, incline bench press for me !


----------



## genan

biceps - love the pump, and its easy to train. also legs. i used to hate squatting with a passion (still didnt neglect it though) but right now it`s my favourite exercise.

but this poll is interesting, most guys in my gym just train biceps/chest . i have never seen anyone doing calves for example, which is just rude


----------



## Guest

CHEST  as its my weakest body part


----------



## adzk469

Back and Legs just for the mind set needed to do heavy deadlifts and squats!

Strangely I like the feeling of being on the verge of throwing up after my sets of these! :crazy:


----------



## simeon69

good ol chest for me was a weaker body part but bringing it up makes it a firm fav...


----------



## LiverSupport

Has to be the guns for me.


----------



## Shadow

I've always enjoyed training chest the most. I'm not sure why but love DB incline chest press.


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

i love training back!

heavy t-bar rows!

the best back exercise IMO.

love everything about back training, especialy the aches the next day.

quads is good, always throw up though!

and walk like ive been raped, but u know its good!


----------



## Big_Dan

love training triceps


----------



## nathanlowe

Legs. Never thought id ever say it but i just want some tree trunks.


----------



## Tomskiii

Traps or Bi's, love those damn upright rows when your pumped!


----------



## lostweekend

Shoulders for me. Love the effort involved in pushing weights above your head. Tho really I should have responded legs as they are by best bits  and of course squats rule!


----------



## darkiwi

tri's for me love my arms rounding out


----------



## Artemis

gota love shoulders


----------



## stow

Shoulders, for the burn.

Chest second, as its weaker for me so I always concentrate hard on bringing it on.


----------



## S.James.87

I put chest- but in all honesty I like bench deadlifts and squats the same... they feel satisfying a few days after


----------



## N.P

Legs and back.


----------



## butcher907

Bench press is definately my favourite, not so keen on incline though. Also like seated triceps press almost as much


----------



## squalllion1uk

Bench just feels so natural and i feel i can give it my all


----------



## MXD

This proves why most have skinny calves.


----------



## Azz

Definitely gotta be triceps


----------



## Guest

abs for me!


----------



## MikeDiesel

For me, its got to be legs. I like switching it from lifting heavy to high reps for a killer burn.


----------



## mr.squatrack

a large (fat) serial bencher (lots of weight lots of chat quarter reps)

finally left the power rack and stood watching me squat..

when i was done he tried to copy... fits of laughter from the leg press


----------



## TOBE

Back in general.


----------



## ghostdog

Tri's, I love how pumped they get and have never been able to beat the feeling with any other muscle (though back / lats come very close).


----------



## andyboro

quads for me... squatting is fun in a twisted way lol


----------



## JBC Nutrition

I love working my chest, as its my least impressive body part, but for the last 4 weeks i've loved doing weighted wide arm pull ups, keeping my whold body straight and just pulling myself up. get massive pump......

love it!!


----------



## PaulLewis

My back currently..... something intensely satisfying about deadlifts.


----------



## Iron19

Back for me is the best bodypart to train. Love deadlifting. Used to hate training shoulders but am now really enjoying them so they come a close second.


----------



## andyboro

PaulLewis said:


> My back currently..... something intensely satisfying about deadlifts.


I wish i could find that feeling about deads lol - i go in every week and plug away at them but i still hate them :sad:


----------



## evad

the problem with this poll is that the answer is usually associated with the best weight shifted/progress

mine used to be shoulders as they are much stronger then the rest of it, an answer i could give is traps as i have my bb shrug up to 148kg now and rising each week

i think it also comes down to exercises, i love seated db press but am not in love with military press so shoulders is ok but not great


----------



## chronic-2001

chest, cant beat it for me, even if its just some press ups i love the pump and th look of my chest pumped up


----------



## ElfinTan

Legs...no competition for me. I love training them. Being a wee lass I love the fact that I can shift big weights doing legs and get a real satisfaction from it.


----------



## carly

I love training back!! and shoulders :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## bigmitch69

I like training triceps.

I like it alot! Haha


----------



## kane1000

no arguing with legs..... the main part of a physique


----------



## ghostdog

triceps - love the feeling of a sore set of tris letting you know they're there the next day when they rub against your lats

back makes me feel like a god, the sense of power is very real for me after some heavy rows.


----------



## manwithmuscles

Chest and biceps my favorites!!!


----------



## SHEP6413

shoulders my favourite, back is most hated


----------



## Scrumpy

I love training hamstrings, straight leg deadlifts are awesome

The pump after is amazing


----------



## Graham24

Shoulders for me. I enjoy legs also but unable to train legs presently due to foot injury and painful joint in my right knee.


----------



## BigDom86

shoulders definitely, i love the burn!! triceps or biceps is a close second


----------



## jjj

CHEST for me defo, i love increasing weight on bench press, its the one exercise that puts your strength into perspective, as most people that have just joined a gym for a month or 2 know how much they bench, but forget the other exercises!

a very close second is the delts though, i love feeling the pump in them and getting the veins bulging!

.....last place goes to legs, make me feel ill p/w, started enjoying them a bit more now, id still much rather have a hardcore leg workout than no workout at all!!


----------



## ardsam

Mine changes daily...


----------



## Kezz

Legs for me, i just the love the pain from em!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liberator

My fav exercies are definately biceps and upper chest (military press).. really gives you that width across your shoulders...

need them to support the heavy artillery


----------



## guinness

I reckon deadlifting, squats and sex are the three most intensely satisfying things you can do. Just got to figure out how to have sex while deadlifting and I am in endorphin heaven.


----------



## Dragon555

Bicepts!!! love the burn


----------



## anabolic ant

for me its the back and then shoulders!!!!

followed by legs,chest then any small bodypart!!!!


----------



## bizzlewood

For me its chest, arms then back


----------



## anabolic ant

i think to be honest...anyone would of guessed it was gonna be chest as the majority favourite!!!!

suprised that people like quad training so much...i love it too!!!

but i cant believe how many people dont like back training...thats a crime!!!!!


----------



## The Dude

Quads. I used to dread training legs, but I'm slowly learning to love it.

I do also like working back & triceps.


----------



## beefcakebaggie

Quads - I must be a sadist.

I love squatting :thumb:


----------



## sofresh

tris all the way..i love the horse shoe!


----------



## THEMEAT

It's gotta be my arms so far because every week just gets better  oh and my lats


----------



## nigs66

has to be legs, ie quads and calf's.

widow makers all the way on quads. :thumb:


----------



## sartain87

shoulders for me


----------



## martinmcg

has to be delts .. since i swapped workout about ...

but hey next week it could be legs .. oh **** think i might love training everything ha ha


----------



## Pithead

Middle back at the mo, waking up in pain during the night because of it. Ooh ya!


----------



## treb92

Chest in the lead, i hate training chest. Deadlifts are my favourite , so i enjoy training all the muscles that it works. :lol:


----------



## treb92

who said neck lol


----------



## Jux

Gonna have to say legs, I'm training them in an hour and a half:scared:


----------



## MXMAD

Chest and biceps :thumb:


----------



## a.notherguy

i love doing my tricpes - can really feel them working during the workout and i always know the day after that ive had a good session


----------



## jonti1leg

can really push triceps, love the afterburn on chest...work chest Mondays, start feeling the burn Tuesday afternoon


----------



## andibeqiri

well I'd say chest cos you get an ego boost, but i guess i just have more of a favorite workout....

Nothing beats a good ole couple of 90 kg deadlifts! Ronnie coleman style

"Ain't nuthin to it but to do it."


----------



## Dezmyster

Chest for me i love the burn on chest.


----------



## NickM

I love training shoulders, but hate training triceps. My tri's recover so quickly and are my dominant body part so rareley get a pump


----------



## 54und3r5

gotta be legs :]


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Love training all of my back but lats the best.


----------



## cooldude69

my arms bi and tri all good


----------



## babyshins

Back is my favorite. Love pulling stupid ammounts of weight and watching peoples faces lol.

Squats kich a55 too


----------



## ade74

voted for tri but bi a very close 2nd. spose you vote for what your good at really. good thread, not surprised lots voted for chest tho


----------



## robpotter1

Biceps for me, could work them all day long!


----------



## johnliam

biceps love the pump


----------



## leafman

Biceps


----------



## Prodiver

Shoulders - carefully...

Shoulders make the man...


----------



## butcher

[ legs] squats yesterday did 4 plates 180kilos 15 reps


----------



## solidcecil

CHEST all the way!!!


----------



## neildo

got to be either chest, lats or legs....love the feeling after my final set of squats, light headed , heart racing, jellied legs ENDORPHINS pumping through me!


----------



## Jungle

Back, cuz I lift mental weight there compared to everywhere else


----------



## Howe

Legs and Traps for me


----------



## driving iron 2

chest..ALWAYS:thumb:


----------



## wes

Con said:


> the mark of real training is doing 20 rep widow maker squats nuff said!


I second that. Today was leg day - 3 widow makers, 3 leg press, 3 leg curls, 2 lunges. Nearly passed out on the gym floor. I absolutely hate it.

Although I do love that feeling when you're at the bottom of the last rep trying to push up and the legs just go from under you.

Its hard to choose a fav though. Maybe my back or calves


----------



## cecil_sensation

bi's all the way, we are on about what people we like sleeping with right?? lmao


----------



## Eklektik

toss-up between quads and shoulders.... although my fave single exercise is Deadlift...


----------



## anabolic ant

why was back separated into 2 parts????

anyway,mine would be back,but i do love training all my bodyparts with equal intensity and enjoyment as well as disgust!!!!


----------



## pieball

id say just back in general


----------



## rodrigo

back and chest same day. hate legs day it is always the toughest ,close to vomit


----------



## Sangsom

between traps and triceps cant decide


----------



## big_jim_87

lol good old squats! last legs day i warm up on extensions then to failure 2 sets 1leg extensions then worked my way up to squat's of 180kx15 drop set to 140kx8 more 1 leg extensions hams and calves they are sore as fcuk now, limping all over the gaff lol. my pb on squats is 240kx10 and 270kx7 but that did not leave me as sore as this did


----------



## ryoken

back for me, love training it -- doesnt mean i dont enjoy training the rest but just love back training:thumb:


----------



## BLUTOS

Forearms for me, just like ****ing them up with superset after superset


----------



## AntWarrior

whooo hoo looks like chest wins!


----------



## AntWarrior

i like biceps as well.


----------



## flynnie11

triceps 4 me .. love doing CGBP


----------



## Dsahna

Shoulders/chest


----------



## bizzlewood

back .....really enjoy deadlifting


----------



## Jay.32

Triceps...


----------



## tuck8r

back 4 me


----------



## solidcecil

legs or back, oh and also tricep. actually just everything!


----------



## Jem

Got to be legs or back for me because I'm a masochist

Hate doing chest because I'm weak & feel like a [email protected]


----------



## gumballdom

back is by far my favourite bodypart to train, although i have recently fcked it so theres very little i can do for my back at the mo and its killing me! :cursing:


----------



## Chris17

I have to say my forearm, I love it when my veins are popping out  got a long way to go though!


----------



## skellan

Chest without a doubt


----------



## peach924

shoulders and legs. i love swimming and aerobics and lifting but not free weights. I want a little six pack - how do i achieve that???


----------



## strange_days

I love to train my penis, honestly it's the best.

The love muscle, get it pumped, get it humped, feel the burn


----------



## XL

I put quads in the poll but my favourite is legs as a whole. Closely followed by arms.


----------



## JordanMB

Quads, squat till I cant walk - Love the DOMS the next few days haha.


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

I like training my back. In fact it's back and rear delts day today. Hell yeah!


----------



## Syko

JordanMB said:


> Quads, squat till I cant walk - Love the DOMS the next few days haha.


Exactly the same :thumbup1:

Love squats at the moment

After legs its chest


----------



## J.E II

back and delts atm, always changes though.


----------



## phenom82

Legs for me, separates the men from the boys!

Who voted neck!? lol


----------



## flexipex_2009

tony 33 said:


> i like shoulders:lift:.love the feel of them after,closely followed by back,makes me feel powerful after a good working..


 yeah so true  traps are better


----------



## mikemull

Who put calves? Seriously?


----------



## Matt 1

penis for me


----------



## biglbs

Badboyzlat said:


> For me I love to train my forearms. What about you guys?


Is this you?


----------



## harryalmighty

middle back.. closley followed by chest.


----------



## C.Hill

harryalmighty said:


> middle back.. closley followed by chest.


What exercises do you find most effective for middle back?


----------



## pieball

Penis


----------



## Suprakill4

mikemull said:


> Who put calves? Seriously?


I absolutely love training calves but for me my favourites chest. Because it slightly resembles an actual chest when it's pumped. Only slight though ffs.


----------



## Guest

Legs or Back I can't choose!


----------



## ashmo

Chest day!


----------



## karl85

legs or shoulders


----------



## flynnie11

Chest or triceps


----------



## wiganwarrior

Lats amd Triceps. I preffer legs to chest tbh! A shattered sternum 10 years ago doesnt help as it still gives me jip!


----------



## Robbiedbee

I voted biceps, but arms in general is my favourite to do.


----------



## bail

If my back feeling good legs for def if not I do like a push session


----------



## Mike90

Would have to be back for me. Love the feeling of pulling heavy weight, i also look the biggest when i train back due my rear delts blowing up and making my top half look much wider.


----------



## theBEAST1990

I train my quads, posterior chain, traps and abs everyday.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Shoulders and triceps


----------



## nixonbradley

Recently I've found a new love for training back!


----------



## mlydon

legs :thumbup1:


----------



## nWo

Bicep boy 'til I die :thumb:


----------



## Bora

favourite: back for sure, what i dont look forward to training is shoulders, since snapping collar bone twice in the past gives me trouble shoulder pressing


----------



## zyphy

Back


----------



## Colhoun1993

definitely leg day for me theres no other muscle pain like it !!! you either love it or hate it


----------



## babyarm

Back for me


----------



## ryda

Shoulders and arms

There by far my strongest parts so I enjoy making them look more freakish then they already do, I'm begging to like chest again and back


----------



## Kristina

Hahahah wow I actually cannot believe the stereotypical vote results - chest 34%!!

Mine's back, obviously. :laugh:

Although I go through phases... legs and shoulders are definitely up there in the top 3 of all time.


----------



## FelonE1

Shoulders for me,my best body part.


----------



## ryda

I do enjoy trying to walk down these stairs after a leg workout tho


----------



## Fishheadsoup

Shoulders by far


----------



## QPRsteve13

Shoulders


----------



## simonthepieman

Penis


----------



## The-Real-Deal

All of them


----------



## Northern Lass

Shoulders and legs they always feel super pumped


----------



## Hageha

Arms and back


----------



## bigchickenlover

Legs


----------



## SickCurrent

No option given for cawk?


----------



## EpicSquats

Chest, hardcore gym brah that I am.


----------



## EpicSquats

Bora said:


> favourite: back for sure, what i dont look forward to training is shoulders, since snapping collar bone twice in the past gives me trouble shoulder pressing


How did you manage to snap your collar bone twice mate?


----------



## Bora

EpicSquats said:


> How did you manage to snap your collar bone twice mate?


when i was about 17 fell off motorbike, 21 in a fight, and ive broke the same collar bone twice aswell as snapped, its been through alot like :laugh:


----------



## EpicSquats

Bora said:


> when i was about 17 fell off motorbike, 21 in a fight, and ive broke the same collar bone twice aswell as snapped, its been through alot like :laugh:


So you lost that fight then I take it?


----------



## ohh_danielson

I'd say arms are my favourite just for the pump alone ha. But I like working out chest too, that's a close second.


----------



## vildgut

Chest fook yeah!


----------



## Stella

I have a few...... hamstrings, glutes and abs!!


----------



## Titleist

Chest


----------



## TheScam

Probably back, chest and legs - deadlifts, bench press and squats are getting some really progression at the moment!


----------



## Ricky12345

Atm its legs go through phases off what I like best op how can u enjoy training forearm the most lol


----------



## Acidreflux

Glutes... Nah just kidding it has to be bench press CHEST!


----------



## seandog69

Ricky12345 said:


> Atm its legs go through phases off what I like best op how can u enjoy training forearm the most lol


Badboyzlat is offline

Join Date

10-06-2007

Last Activity

22-10-2007 11:27 AM

lets go back 8 years and ask him shall we....... :lol:


----------



## Ricky12345

seandog69 said:


> Badboyzlat is offline
> 
> Join Date
> 
> 10-06-2007
> 
> Last Activity
> 
> 22-10-2007 11:27 AM
> 
> lets go back 8 years and ask him shall we....... :lol:


Lolol


----------



## nbfootball65

I always have a great workout when I'm training legs.


----------



## JohhnyC

just back from a legs session, did drop sets on the quads. By the end, I had a face like I was getting prison [email protected] Lots of obscenities spoken under my breath on each rep. 

Its the biggest love / hate exercise all wrapped together for me. Legs are numb!! I get anxious before I know I am going to do drop sets on legs and have to psych myself up first. Mind you I hate calves, never seem to improve much

Worse bodypart for me is biceps, dunno, just never like exercising them. Some boys love it


----------



## Xzavier

Back 

I love to move heavy ass weights - but I f*ckng hate to squat heavy - always giving me head aches


----------



## Ste7n

Has to be Triceps, Love heavy dipping finishing off with a dropset of rope extensions/skull crushers... Deadlifts come a close second...


----------



## blenki18

biceps!! pump is wkd!


----------



## sanufdutta

Bench Press & Arms! On high priority.


----------

